# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  ** دعوة المظلوم ؟.. شروط الدعاء .. وأسباب الاجابة ..

## ابو مؤمن

*** دعوة المظلوم ؟.. شروط الدعاء .. وأسباب الاجابة ..



لماذا تستجاب دعوة المظلوم** ؟؟

**
**
دعوة المظلوم مظنة الإجابة ، 
وذلك إذا وجد الشرط المقتضي وانتفى المانع ،
وقد دلت على ذلك أحاديث كثيرة 
عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما : 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
**بعث معاذاً إلى اليمن فقال : 
اتق دعوة المظلوم فإنه ليس بينها وبين الله حجاب
 . متفق عليهوعن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال : 
**قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
دعوة المظلوم مستجابة وإن كان فاجراً، ففجوره على نفسه.
رواه أحمد بإسناد حسن، كما قال المنذري في الترغيب.

 

إذا تأملنا السر في استجابة دعوة المظلوم  والمضطر..
وجدنا أن المظلوم والمضطر..
يخلص في دعوته ويجمع قلبه في الدعاء  
ولا يشغله شاغل عن الإلحاح في دعوته،
لأنه يرى أنه لابد من تحقيق استجابة  دعائه،
روى الإمام أحمد في المسند بسند حسن 
عن عبد الله بن عمرو أن رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
 "القلوب أوعية، وبعضها أوعى من بعض،
 فإذا  سألتم الله عز وجل أيها الناس، 
فاسألوه وأنتم موقنون بالإجابة،
 فإن الله لا  يستجيب لعبد دعاه عن ظهر قلب غافل

* * 
فدعوة المظلوم
ليس بينها وبين الله حجاب ...
**
 
قيل ليحيى البرمكي وهو في السجن
يا أبت أبعد الأمر والنهي صرنا إلى هذه  الحال،
قال لعلها دعوة مظلوم 
سرت بليل غفلنا عنها ولم يغفل الله عنها. 
قال الله تعالى :
(وَلا تَحْسَبَنَّ الله غافِلاً عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِموْنَ، 
إنَّما  يُؤَخِرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيْهِ الأبْصارُ)
ـ إبراهيم: الآية 42 ـ

 وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم
(( ثلاثة لاترد دعوتهم : الصائم حتى يفطر ,   والإمام  العادل , ودعوة المظلوم يرفعها الله فوق الغمام , ويفتح لها أبواب   السماء ,  ويقول لها الرب : وعزتي وجلالي لأنصرنك ولو بعد حين ))

**
 
فضل الدعاء 
 
 
قال تعالى
( وقال ربكم ادعوني استجب لكم )
 وقال 
( وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني  قريب
 أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي
 وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون )
 وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم 
" الدعاء هو العبادة " 
ثم قرأ : 
(وَقَالَ ‏رَبُّكُـمْ ٱدْعُونِى أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ )

-  أخرجه أحمد (4/267)، والترمذي (2969)،
 وأبو داود (1479)، وابن ماجه  ‏‏(3829)،
 وقال الترمذي: "حسن صحيح"، وصححه ابن حبان (890)
 والحاكم (1/490،  491)، ووافقه الذهبي، ‏وهو في صحيح الجامع (3407).‏
** 
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم 
" إن ربكم تبارك وتعالى حي كريم يستحي من عبده
 إذا رفع يداه إليه أن يردهما صفراً خائبين "
** 
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم 
" لا يرد القضاء إلا الدعاء ، ولا يزيد في العمر إلا البر "
** 
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم 
" ما من مسلم يدعو الله بدعوة ليس فيها إثم ولا  قطيعة رحم
 إلا أعطاه الله بها إحدى ثلاث :
 إما أن تعجل له دعوته ، وإما أن  يدخرها له في الآخرة ،
 وإما أن يصرف عنه من السوء مثلها ".
 قالوا : إذاً  نكثر الدعاء ، قال : " الله أكثر"
** 
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم 
" إنه من لم يسأل الله تعالى يغضب عليه "
** 
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم 
" أعجز الناس من عجز عن الدعاء
 وأبخل الناس من بخل بالسلام " 
***  ** *

يتبع .. ان شاء الله*

----------


## ابو مؤمن

*

شروط وآداب
 الدعاء .. وأسباب الإجابة .. 

 

بعد توضيحنا لدعوة المظلوم
 وانه ليس بينها وبين الله حجاب ...

 لابد أن نتعرض
لشروط وآداب الدعاء وأسباب الإجابة  
وهى كالآتى :
 

 الإخلاص لله تعالى .
 
 أن يبدأ بحمد الله والثناء عليه،
 ثم بالصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويختم بذلك 
 
 الجزم في الدعاء واليقين بالإجابة . 
 
 الإلحاح في الدعاء وعدم الاستعجال . 
 
 حضور القلب في الدعاء 
 
 الدعاء في الرخاء والشدة . 
 
 لا يسأل إلا الله وحده . 
 
 عدم الدعاء على الأهل ، والمال ، والولد ، والنفس . 
 
 خفض الصوت بالدعاء بين المخافتة والجهر . 
 
 الاعتراف بالذنب ، والاستغفار منه ، 
والاعتراف بالنعمة ، وشكر الله عليها . 
 
 تحري أوقات الإجابة والمبادرة لاغتنام الأحوال
 والأوضاع والأماكن التي هي من مظان إجابة الدعاء. 
 
 عدم تكلف السجع في الدعاء. 
 
 التضرع والخشوع والرغبة والرهبة . 
 
 كثرة الأعمال الصالحة ،
 فإنها سبب عظيم في إجابة الدعاء. 
 
 رد المظالم مع التوبة . 
 
 الدعاء ثلاثاً. 
 
 استقبال القبلة . 
 
 رفع الأيدي في الدعاء . 
 
 الوضوء قبل الدعاء إذا تيسر . 
 
 أن لا يعتدي في الدعاء. 
 
 أن يبدأ الداعي بنفسه إذا دعا لغيره . 
 
 أن يتوسل إلى الله بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى ،
 أو بعمل صالح قام به الداعي نفسه ، أو بدعاء رجل صالح له . 
 
 التقرب إلى الله بكثرة النوافل بعد الفرائض ،
 وهذا من أعظم أسباب إجابة الدعاء . 
 
 أن يكون المطعم والمشرب والملبس من حلال . 
 
 لا يدعو بإثم أو قطيعة رحم . 
 
 أن يدعو لإخوانه المؤمنين ،
 ويحسن به أن يخص الوالدان والعلماء والصالحون 
والعباد بالدعاء ، وأن يخص بالدعاء من في صلاحهم
 صلاح للمسلمين كأولياء  الأمور وغيرهم ،
 ويدعو للمستضعفين والمظلومين من المسلمين . 
 
 أن يسأل الله كل صغيرة وكبيرة . 
 
 أن يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر . 
 
 الابتعاد عن جميع المعاصي .

**

يتبع ان شاء الله ..
*

----------


## ابو مؤمن

*
* * أوقات وأحوال وأماكن 
 وأوضاع يستحب فيها الدعاء*  *

* *

 ليلة القدر.*  *

 جوف الليل الآخر ووقت السحر .*  *

 دبر الصلوات المكتوبات* *
  ( الفرائض الخمس )*  *

 بين الأذان والإقامة .*  *

 ساعة من كل ليلة .*  *

 عند النداء للصلوات المكتوبات .*  *

 عند نزول الغيث.*  *

 عند زحف الصفوف في سبيل الله .*  *

 ساعة من يوم الجمعة ،*  *
 وهي على الأرجح آخر ساعة من ساعات العصر قبل الغروب.*  *

 عند شرب ماء زمزم مع النية الصادقة .*  *

 في السجود في الصلاة .*  *

 عند قراءة الفاتحة واستحضار ما يقال فيها .*  *

 عند رفع الرأس من الركوع وقول :* *
  ربنا ولك الحمد حمداً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً فيه .*  *

 عند التأمين في الصلاة .*  *

 عند صياح الديكة .*  *

 الدعاء بعد زوال الشمس قبل الظهر .*  *

 دعاء الغازي في سبيل الله .*  *

 دعاء الحاج .*  *

 دعاء المعتمر .*  *

 الدعاء عند المريض .*  *

 عند الاستيقاظ من النوم ليلاً* *
  والدعاء المأثور في ذلك وهو قوله*  *
 " لا إله  إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك ،* *
  وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ،  الحمد لله ،* *
  وسبحان الله ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ،* *
  ثم قال :*  *
 اللهم  اغفر لي ـ أو دعا ـ استجيب له ،*  *
 فإن توضأ وصلى قبلت صلاته "*  *

 إذا نام على طهارة ثم استيقظ من الليل ودعا .*  *

 عند الدعاء بـ*  *
 " لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين "*  *

 دعاء الناس عقب وفاة الميت .*  *

 الدعاء بعد الثناء على الله*  *
 والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في التشهد الأخير .*  *

 عند دعاء الله باسمه الأعظم*  *
 الذي إذا دعي به أجاب وإذا سئل به أعطى .*  *

 دعاء المسلم لأخيه المسلم بظهر الغيب .*  *

 دعاء يوم عرفة في عرفة .*  *

 الدعاء في شهر رمضان .*  *

 عند اجتماع المسلمين في مجالس الذكر.*  *

 عند الدعاء في المصيبة بـ :* *
  " إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ،* *
  اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي واخلف لي خيراً منها ".*  *

 الدعاء حالة إقبال القلب على الله واشتداد الإخلاص .*  *

 دعاء المظلوم على من ظلمه .*  *

 دعاء الوالد لولده .*  *

 عاء الوالد على ولده .*  *

 دعاء المسافر.*  *

 دعاء الصائم عند فطره*  *

 دعاء الصائم عند فطره .*  *

 دعاء المضطر .*  *

 دعاء الإمام العادل .*  *

 دعاء الولد البار بوالديه .*  *

 الدعاء عقب الوضوء إذا دعا بالمأثور في ذلك .* *
  وهو " أشهد ان لا إله إلا  الله وحده لا شريك له ،* *
  وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله "*  *
 فمن قال ذلك فتحت له  أبواب الجنة الثمانية ،* *
  يدخل من أيها شاء .*  *

 الدعاء بعد رمي الجمرة الصغرى .*  *

 الدعاء بعد رمي الجمرة الوسطى .*  *

 الدعاء داخل الكعبة ،*  *
 ومن صلى داخل الحجر فهو من البيت .*  *

 الدعاء في الطواف.*  *

 الدعاء على الصفا .*  *

 الدعاء على المروة .*  *

 الدعاء بيت الصفا والمروة .*  *

 الدعاء في الوتر من ليالي العشر الأواخر من رمضان .*  *

 الدعاء في العشر الأول من ذي الحجة .*  *

 الدعاء عند المشعر الحرام .*  *

 والمؤمن يدعو ربه أينما كان وفي أي ساعة ،* *
  ولكن هذه الأوقات والأحوال  والأماكن تخص بمزيد عناية ،* *
  فإنها مواطن يستجاب فيها الدعاء بإذن الله  تعالى .*  *

 يتبع ان شاء الله ..*

----------


## ابو مؤمن

*
 
أخطاء تقع في الدعاء 

* *

 أن يشتمل الدعاء*  *
 على شئ من التوسلات الشركية أو البدعية .*  *

 تمني الموت وسؤال الله ذلك*  *

 الدعاء بتعجل العقوبة .*  *

 الدعاء بما هو مستحيل* *
  أو بما هو ممتنع عقلاً أو عادة أو شرعاً.*  *

 الدعاء بأمر قد تم وحصل بالفعل وفُرغ منه .*  *

 أن يدعوا بشئ دلّ الشرع على عدم وقوعه .*  *

 الدعاء على الأهل والأموال والنفس .*  *

 الدعاء بالإثم* *
  كأن يدعو على شخص أن يبتلى بشئ من المعاصي .*  *

 الدعاء بقطيعة رحم .*  *

 الدعاء بانتشار المعاصي .*  *

 تحجير الرحمة ،* *
  كأن يقول :* *
  اللهم اشفني وحدي فقط وارزقني وحدي فقط .*  *

 أن يخص نفسه بالدعاء* *
  دون المأمومين إذا كانوا يؤمنون وراءه .*  *

 ترك الأدب في الدعاء* *
  كأن يقول :*  *
 يا رب الكلاب ويا رب القردة والخنازير .*  *

 الدعاء على وجه التجربة والاختبار لله عز وجل ،*  *
 كأن يقول :*  *
 سأجرب وأدعو  لأرى أيستجاب لي أم لا ،*  *
 وقول بعضهم : سأدعو الله فإن نفع وإلا لم يضر .*  *

 أن يكون غرض الدعاء فاسداً .*  *

 أن يعتمد العبد على غيره في الدعاء دائماً ،* *
  ولا يحرص على الدعاء بنفسه .*  *

 كثرة اللحن أثناء الدعاء ،* *
  وخاصة إذا كان اللحن يحيل المعنى ،* *
  أما الجاهل بالمعنى وليس له معرفة باللغة فهو معذور .*  *

 عدم الاهتمام باختيار أسماء الله*  *
 أو صفات الله المناسبة للدعاء .*  *

 اليأس وقلة اليقين من إجابة الدعاء .*  *

 التفضيل في الدعاء تفضيلاً لا لزوم له ،*  *
 كأن يقول :* *
 " اللهم اغفر لآبائنا  وأمهاتنا وأجدادنا وجداتنا وخالاتنا …*  *
 وهكذا ويستمر في ذكر تفصيل الأقارب  والجيران وغيرهم .* *
  أما إذا كان التفصيل معقولاً ومحدوداً فلا بأس بذلك .*  *

 دعاء الله بأسماء لم ترد في الكتاب والسنة .*  *

 المبالغة في رفع الصوت .*  *

 قول بعضهم عند الدعاء :* *
  اللهم إني لا أسألك رد القضاء ولكن أسألك اللطف فيه .*  *

 تعليق الدعاء على المشيئة*  *
 كأن يقول :*  *
 اللهم اغفر لي إن شئت والواجب الجزم في الدعاء .*  *

 تصنع البكاء ورفع الصوت بذلك .*  *

 ترك الإمام رفع يديه إذا استسقى في خطبة الجمعة .*  *

 الإطالة بالدعاء حال القنوت ،*  *
 والدعاء بما لا يناسب المقصود فيه* * بالإجابة،

 وأعلموا أن الله لايستجيب دعاء من قلبٍ غافلٍ  لاهٍ".* *

 فالقلب الغافل اللاهي لايستجاب له دعاء،* *
 والمظلوم لايلهو قلبه عن  دعوته لضرورته وفاقته..* *
 وكذلك المضطر.. فإن دعاءه مستجاب.. ولولم يكن  مسلماً..* *
 قال تعالى :* *
 " أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه "..* *
 فليس مع المضطر مجال ليشغل  قلبه*  *
 ويلهو بغير ما اضطر إليه ..* *
 فهو مخلص لحظة اضطراره مهما كان طغيانه  وكفره ..* *
 ومن هذا كله نعرف أن السر في استجابة الدعاء* *
  هو الإخلاص والإلحاح  وحسن التوكل على الله ..* *

 .(انتهى).                                                                                                                                   *  *
 منقول للفائدة ..*

----------

